# B & Q copy lathe



## philg (14 Apr 2008)

Hello all

Recently picked up a Macallister Copy lathe at B&Q along with a set of 5 Rexon chisels for £115, was i wise or a fool easily parted etc, i've never turned anything before so it's all new to me

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Steve Blackdog (22 Apr 2008)

Phil

I am posting this reply as it seems your post has been overlooked!

I'm a recent convert to turning myself so I can't comment on the wisdom of your choice. A lathe and chisels for that price can't be a complete mistake!

But I can say that I now I have got started, I realise the cost of the lathe is the least expensive bit. I spent around £120 on a nice little Axminster Perform (Chinese) CCSL lathe plus £50 for a set of budget HSS tools.

I then bought a bench grinder; then a drill chuck; then a sharpening jig for the bench grinder and most recently a Robert Sorby Patriot chuck for more than I paid for the lathe!

I'm now setting myself a rule only to buy good quality kit that I can use with a new lathe if and when I come to upgrading.

I hope you enjoy this strange world as much as I do. My wife wonders what I am doing in the garage for hours on end  But it's great to bring her an offering of my latest bowl creation!

Steve


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2008)

Phil.
Is it the same as 
This one that was posted some time ago.


----------



## philg (24 Apr 2008)

Yeah thats the one, i've used it a few times since getting it set up, just messing about with scrapes of wood and im pretty pleased with it, as Steve said you can't go far wrong for £100. Must say its pretty addictive, an hour or two goes by before you know it. A builder i know has just had two big elm trees sliced up, planks are about 30 inchs wide with beautiful grain so im might try and scrounge some and turn a couple of bowls, i'll need to produce something of some worth Steve if the slopes as steep as you say :lol: 

Cheers Phil


----------



## big chief (27 Apr 2008)

Hi everyone.

This is my first post!

I also have one of these lathes. I am also a complete beginner!

I was thinking of trying some pen turning, but I don't know which mandrel this lathe uses. Can't find info on it anywhere.

Can anyone tell me which to buy?

Cheers


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2008)

Welcome to the forum Big Chief, the mandrel type largely depends on two factors, you either need one that will fit in the headstock morse taper, yours is most likely a #2, or if you have a 4 jaw chuck one with a parallel shaft that will fit in that.

Once you have determined which type you need and/or confirm the morse taper size there will be numerous opinions on which is the easiest to use.

Have a look at This current Thread on the same subject


----------

